# please help me.



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

does anybody have the booksphone.odex file that came preinatalled on the droid razr? mine was missing and I don't know how that happened. the ota update downloaded but failed on install because of the odex file. I don't know if I'm missing anything else or not. can somebody please also pull the whole system/app folder that came preinstalled on the razr so I can get all the original files just in case I'm missing more than that file?


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

here is my error message.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

well I tried to attach the error message file on here but it didn't upload.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Im sorry I posted 1n the wrong area n didn't realize it. please still help.


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

There is another thread where other people including myself are having issues with installing the ota. May want to take a look at that. You will probably want to replace your entire preinstall folder. Read the thread and you will see.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

